

N-back training: improving your working memory - vgan
http://www.gwern.net/N-back%20FAQ.html

======
gwern
If anyone has any questions not already covered in the FAQ (long &
comprehensive as it is), I'd be happy to answer them to the best of my
ability.

------
vgan
Found via pella's post at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2319027>

